# Dutch prototype G-Scale trains



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

There were several small series productions of Dutch trains in G scale. 

This site www.ns-lgb.nl is from a collector of these models and he has a very impressive collection. However, the site is in Dutch language only but you can enjoy the pictures by using the navigation bar in the top of the screen.

Also there are some new projects /models planned. 

Here some pictures:


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting, thanks for the posts.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat, but that spindley coupler on that dismal dont look very strong!


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

They are probably made out of metal, and then they are strong enough.


----------



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice trains. If only they were still available. I've look the world over and can't find a Dutch g-scale train/loco anywhere. (sigh)


----------



## NS-LGB (Apr 5, 2011)

Good afternoon. Sorry for my English. 
Yes, there al made by hand. Are in small productions.
In Holland there 3 small companies who are making this trains.
How they made, its not easy to tell in 2 a 3 words.
The price a loc is around the 1600 dollar.  The big one ( hondekop ) you must pay 3500 dollar.
But then you have something special. Not many are there made.
Im a starter. In the last 3 years i have this collection.
Also dutch houses i have.
When you look on my site, you see also the streets i made.
When some one want to ask more, please let me know
May be i can help you.
A locomotief is around the 6 a 8 kg and its posible to pull 25 kg.


----------



## NS-LGB (Apr 5, 2011)

Last weekend there was a meeting in Holland. I was there also. 
With my trains and also with my houses. 








When you want to see all, surf to my website and then go to evenementen and then 2011. 
There you see more.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice looking "trapgevel" houses! 
It surely has the same level of detail and finishing as the Madurodam buildings. Are these for indoor use or also for outside use?


----------



## NS-LGB (Apr 5, 2011)

There for inside and outside. The maker was an old Madurodam employe.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

NS-LGB, 

Very nice! Love the house. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello fellow Dutchman Robin !!! 

Nice you found your way to this great forum as well. 

The Dutch trains are a real joy to drive and look nice beside my swiss stock )


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

Somehow I cannot place a photo.........


Here you can find some examples of Swiss and Dutch trains next to each other at an event we attended.

https://picasaweb.google.com/marcenkarin/SwissN_trakModelspoordagenInAlmere# 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoNVzo_ilnE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc3mWDSQYNc


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice movies, specially the second one were you can see the Dutch locomotive run. 

For placing a photo, use: 

< url > place url < /url > 
(actually, type it without any space between the characters (zonder spaties tussen de tekens) I could not type that as example as the code disappears than) 

Paul


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

BTW, were those your Swiss trains? Did you join the Rotterdamse Rijdagen?


----------



## NS-LGB (Apr 5, 2011)

Here again some examples.









http://www.ns-lgb.nl/fotos/evenementen/zetten2011/019.JPG
Here you see the dutch "hondekop".









http://www.ns-lgb.nl/fotos/evenementen/zetten2011/020.JPG
A train from the serie 1200.









http://www.ns-lgb.nl/fotos/evenementen/zetten2011/024.JPG
Here infront the station.









http://www.ns-lgb.nl/fotos/evenementen/grootspoorfestijn2010/016.JPG
A "sik"









http://www.ns-lgb.nl/fotos/evenementen/almeretreindag2011/almeretreindag_006.jpg


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/26/aft/119966/afv/topic/Default.aspx
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/26/aft/119966/afv/topic/Default.aspx
Hi NS-LGB, I've tried to PM you the right link to the topic about placing pictures on MLS, but it did not worked I'm afraid,


So here it is: working link to topic about placing pictures

Nice pictures BTW, I like the SIK and the 1200 series. The 1200 series was original an American design from Baldwin / Westinghouse adapted to Dutch use. Similar engines worked as interurban locomotives on New York New Haven & Hartford (and as I believe had a dual option of taking power from overhead wires and a third rail were there were no overhead wires). Example picture
(The Dutch "noses"were more block shaped than the rounded American ones).


Paul


----------



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

NS-LGB, 

So are any of those Dutch locomotives still available for purchase or were they all scratch built? I'd love to have one of those. Are there any g-scale clubs or groups in Delft, Netherlands? I'm looking for a group to hook-up with when I move to Delft in September.


----------



## NS-LGB (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, there still items to buy and for the club, you can go the best to http://www.spoor2club.nl/ 
For new trains, you can see also the koploper project http://www.hollandrail.nl/


----------



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

And when you are in Holland in October. visit the Driving days Rotterdam. 


www.lgb-rijweekend.nl 

Its the first weekend of October about 20 minutes drive from Delft.

Ask for Marc or Robin.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry I didn't arrive in the Netherlands in time to attend the early October event.

I am living in Delft now, and I'd really like to find a local train club and attend meetings. I've been to the websites, but my Dutch translation is severly lacking. Are there any meetings of clubs near Delft in the coming months? I'd love to attend if I knew where and when.

Thanks for any help you can offer.

Ed


----------



## NS-LGB (Apr 5, 2011)

This weekend there is in holland a big train fair. In Utrecht. 
www.eurospoor.nl 
And the guys from the spoor2club are there also. 
And in februari there is also a nother fair www.eurospoor.nl 
There are also standing a few guys with there lgb trains. 
The last thursday of the month, there is in scheveningen ( nearby delft ) always a meeting in a personal home. 
Your 2 weeks to late for the free weekend www.lgb-rijweekend.nl 
That was great. 
Have a good time in Holland.


----------



## NS-LGB (Apr 5, 2011)

Here again a few dutch train pictures. 

http://www.ns-lgb.nl/fotos/evenementen/familieouds2011/001.JPG 

http://www.ns-lgb.nl/fotos/evenementen/familieouds2011/005.jpg 

http://www.ns-lgb.nl/fotos/evenementen/familieouds2011/012.jpg 

http://www.ns-lgb.nl/fotos/evenementen/familieouds2011/021.jpg 

http://www.ns-lgb.nl/fotos/evenementen/familieouds2011/037.jpg 

http://www.ns-lgb.nl/fotos/evenementen/familieouds2011/033.jpg 

More pictures on www.ns-lgb.l 
Al trains are digital with massoth.


----------



## NS-LGB (Apr 5, 2011)

The koploper project is going good. 
There is already a good body made. 
When your interest or want to know more, please let me know 
The website is in dutch, but i can translate 
www.hollandrail.nl 

http://www.hollandrail.nl/fotos/koploper/bouwfase003/koploper001.JPG 
http://www.hollandrail.nl/fotos/koploper/bouwfase003/koploper002.JPG 
http://www.hollandrail.nl/fotos/koploper/bouwfase003/koploper003.JPG 
http://www.hollandrail.nl/fotos/koploper/bouwfase003/koploper004.JPG


----------



## johnshawe (Feb 4, 2013)

I visited Holland à few weeks ago and also visited the original manufacturer of these Dutch G scale trains. It is a small workshop in The Hague called Stoom &Spoor and they make these trains by hand on à professional basis for some 15 years Now. I am one of his customers for many years and collected my new ordered model, à NS1000 electric loco. The trains are beatifully made and sold on à free sign-in base. They still built them in small exclusive series. There website is www.stoomenspoor.nl and the CEO is Fred , à nice fellow with great capabilities. 

John San Antonio TX


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

IMHO It is very strange to demand somebody must be banned from this forum on the first day you join the forum and right in the first post you made. 
NS-LGB has never wrote a single wrong word about an other manufactor or vendor or anything like that is his posts here on MyLargeScale (all 17...). He is just promoting his products. 
So, the only thing I can asume is that it very much looks like the only reason you joined MLS is to rant on NS-LGB. 

We are not interested in vendettas between small serie manufactors, we are only interested in their products.


----------



## Conrail Mark (Feb 18, 2012)

Brilliant and innovative - if it doesn't exist - make it yourself! Massive respect!


----------

